# Im not the only one?



## lovehrts101 (Jan 16, 2010)

My Name is...Jenna. I am 23 yrs old and I can't tell you how much solace i find in knowing that I am not the only one. For so long I knew i felt different from most people, not normal. I thought, I just assumed I was the only one that lived with this mindset. I recently found out I am depersonalized and discovered it on my own. I am a customer service supervisor for a major travel company and I was looking online about to read my horoscope on Yahoo like I do everyday and on the homepage there was that word. DEPERSONALIZATION...I was drawn to it...What I read next made my heart drop..Everything I have ever felt; ever known was right there in front of me. I was reading..me. What I always assumed was orriginality became a vast reality. I now have been catorgorized. This all happened about 4 mo. ago and I have told no one until yesterday..I went on Wikapeda, saw "Numb" about 5 times.. It all makes me want to cry but in a good way. I read some journals I had when I was younger and I found it. The moment everything in my world changed, 7/3/01...9 yrs ago..how I wrote about it the 1st time....how my feeling of normalcy just disapeared..how scared I was. Its weird cause I can't relate now...I don't remember what normal felt like anymore. This has been me for so long, so alone inside..Oh my god my poems..I cried reading them. To finally know what is wrong with me is something I have needed so long..I still feel so alone..I want to meet people that feel like me so this site is life changing. I cannot begin to decribe what this all means to me


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Jenna said:


> My Name is...Jenna. I am 23 yrs old and I can't tell you how much solace i find in knowing that I am not the only one. For so long I knew i felt different from most people, not normal. I thought, I just assumed I was the only one that lived with this mindset. I recently found out I am depersonalized and discovered it on my own. I am a customer service supervisor for a major travel company and I was looking online about to read my horoscope on Yahoo like I do everyday and on the homepage there was that word. DEPERSONALIZATION...I was drawn to it...What I read next made my heart drop..Everything I have ever felt; ever known was right there in front of me. I was reading..me. What I always assumed was orriginality became a vast reality. I now have been catorgorized. This all happened about 4 mo. ago and I have told no one until yesterday..I went on Wikapeda, saw "Numb" about 5 times.. It all makes me want to cry but in a good way. I read some journals I had when I was younger and I found it. The moment everything in my world changed, 7/3/01...9 yrs ago..how I wrote about it the 1st time....how my feeling of normalcy just disapeared..how scared I was. Its weird cause I can't relate now...I don't remember what normal felt like anymore. This has been me for so long, so alone inside..Oh my god my poems..I cried reading them. To finally know what is wrong with me is something I have needed so long..I still feel so alone..I want to meet people that feel like me so this site is life changing. I cannot begin to decribe what this all means to me


Hi Jenna
I'm glad you found this forum,this means that from now on you won't have to feel alone.This forum exists for us to help each other.
Feel free to make any questions you want,regarding symptoms,medication,alternative medicines,etc.We are here to support you on any doubts you might have.
Just one simple thought: depersonalization doesn't have to be a life sentence disease.
furthermore,i would like to inform you that there are two great posts in this forum by members who have recovered with lots of tips and ideas that can be of great help to a dp'd person.

Below,please find:
http://www.dpselfhel...er-no-bullshit/
by tommygunz - 1st post of the topic

http://www.dpselfhel...ears-heres-how/
by Guest_phasedout24 - 1st post of the topic

And don't forget,keep posting about your concerns,doubts,feelings,etc so that you can get at least an answer with support,hope and comfort.

All the best
Mario


----------



## whatisthis (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome Jenna,

I'm glad that you have found this site. And yes, believe it or not, you are not the only one who feels like this. I remember the sense of relief that I felt when I learned about "depersonalization". I have dealt with depersonalization for nearly 10 years, and it wasn't until recently I found I was not alone. Although DP can still be difficult to deal with, the mere fact that we are not alone makes it easier to cope with.

Again, welcome to the site. There is a lot of helpful and interesting information, as well as supportive people here.


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Jenna! 
Welcome to the site!!

I'm also new here. I knew what I was suffering from because I got the names DP & Derealization many years ago from a Dr.. 
But I never knew how many people (obviously) that suffers from it.



Jenna said:


> My Name is...Jenna. I am 23 yrs old and I can't tell you how much solace i find in knowing that I am not the only one. For so long I knew i felt different from most people, not normal. I thought, I just assumed I was the only one that lived with this mindset. I recently found out I am depersonalized and discovered it on my own. I am a customer service supervisor for a major travel company and I was looking online about to read my horoscope on Yahoo like I do everyday and on the homepage there was that word. DEPERSONALIZATION...I was drawn to it...What I read next made my heart drop..Everything I have ever felt; ever known was right there in front of me. I was reading..me. What I always assumed was orriginality became a vast reality. I now have been catorgorized. This all happened about 4 mo. ago and I have told no one until yesterday..I went on Wikapeda, saw "Numb" about 5 times.. It all makes me want to cry but in a good way. I read some journals I had when I was younger and I found it. The moment everything in my world changed, 7/3/01...9 yrs ago..how I wrote about it the 1st time....how my feeling of normalcy just disapeared..how scared I was. Its weird cause I can't relate now...I don't remember what normal felt like anymore. This has been me for so long, so alone inside..Oh my god my poems..I cried reading them. To finally know what is wrong with me is something I have needed so long..I still feel so alone..I want to meet people that feel like me so this site is life changing. I cannot begin to decribe what this all means to me


----------

